# My kayak fishing setup (lots of pics)



## TimTaylor75

Thought it'd be fun to post some pictures of my setup and get some feedback from some other kayak anglers on the board.

Here's my 2002 Perception Carolina 14 without any of the fishing equipment mounted.









I installed some velcro strips inside the kayak where I can keep a laminated map of any body water I'm fishing (Hoover pictured)









Battery for the fish/depth finder









My dry box I made from a piece from the Container Store


















All the equipment installed



























Adjustable PVC mount for the transducer


----------



## TimTaylor75

Lexan mount for the fish/depth finder I made that connects to the Scotty tri-rod holder









The anchor setup


















That's pretty much it. Any questions/feedback...fire away.


----------



## leovpin

Sweet! I want to be like you when I grow up


----------



## leovpin

I must ask. Is that a spinning reel mounted on a casting rod?


----------



## TimTaylor75

leovpin said:


> I must ask. Is that a spinning reel mounted on a casting rod?


Absolutely! Not to mention they are mounted left-handed.


----------



## Jigging Jim

Awesome Rig !


----------



## Bubbagon

That's an awesome set up. I like your creativity.
The fish finder set up, the adjustable PVC transducer SET UP, and the dry box for the battery are my faves.
VERY VERY COOL!

The only thing I would change would be the anchor. It appears really big and looks like it rides in the water when your paddling. 
I use a smaller rubber coated dumbell, which is plenty of weight, and run the line so it kind of "flips" off the end of the yak, but can be pulled completely out of the water.
It looks like you could not use the last line guide, but instead clip a carbiner on your carry handle and use it as your last line guide. It would allow you to pull that anchor completely out of the water.

I like your physical boat alot too. I bet it paddles like a dream on Hoover.


----------



## TimTaylor75

Thanks for the feedback. You nailed it on the head about the anchor but I figured out a way to avoid it causing "drag" while paddling. When I first launch, I have the anchor in the cabin with me between my legs. After I'm done fishing in an area, I lack out some slack, maneuver the kayak to where I can retrieve the anchor line, then I pull it up and put it back in the cabin between my legs. I debated about the anchor trolley setup, but with the existing rudder hole mounting point, I thought it was a good spot to have the anchor enter the water. Keeps my bow pointed down current. Seems to work pretty well so far for only having used it a few times since I installed it this spring.

I do love this boat...bought it after having used a friend's Carolina 14 on the Atlantic in Maine a few times. Tracks like a beast and is really fast (when now loaded down with gear).


----------



## Buckeyeheat

Very nice setup! That anchor is gi-freakin-normous though.


----------



## crittergitter

Sweet riggings. I love the dry box and the adjustable pvc for the transducer. Also like the side bungy rod holder deal. Not crazy about the rope cleat or the big anchor, but otherwise that is layed out awesome.


----------



## Bubbagon

So Tim, on the anchor thing. Lakes are one thing, but if you talk to enough experienced kayakers, they would all tell you that you have to take different kinds of precautions if you're going to anchor in moving water.
Alot of guys will just say no, don't do it, too dangerous.
But in Ohio you can do it safely if you are safe about it.
The problem happens if your anchor gets stuck in fast water. Your kayak will get pulled under water and bad things happen after that.
So to prevent that, most guys use a 3-4 lb. dumbell and some sort of clam cleat.
The dumbell won't snag on rocks and the rule of thumb is that if it can't hold you still, you shouldn't be anchored there anway...current is too fast to be safe.
The clam cleat is preferred over a regular cleat just in case the anchor does indeed get stuck in fast water. You simply pull up on the rope and just float out of trouble. As opposed to a regular cleat that once you get stuck, you're gonna have to cut yourself out. 
Here are a bunch of good options:
http://www.westmarine.com/1/3/fairlead-cam-and-clam-cleats
Here's my anchor set up:


----------



## Bubbagon

BTW, are you the same Tim Taylor from RS.com?


----------



## TimTaylor75

Thanks for the tips, definitely. Honestly, I've only had the anchor set up this way for a few weeks so I am more than willing to change it up to where it is safer and to what may work better for me. I haven't done too much paddling in any sort of currents since I installed the anchor, but have the mindset that if the current is strong enough to create any concern about my safety with using an anchor, drifting would be my probable floating method, or picking up a drift anchor. I will look into changing my existing cleat to a clam. Sounds like a much better way to do it. 

I knew it would be good to post up pics here. Always good to get feedback. Is a 10lb anchor really too much?


RS.com?


----------



## jenningsm21

You guys have some sweet set ups. Hopefully i will see you guys out one day and get a real good look at your set ups.


----------



## Buckeyeheat

Yeah, I don't have that much experience, but I can't see how you could ever need 10 lbs. I took Bubba's advice & got the dumbbell. I got 2 2lb weights so I could try 2 & increase to 4 if needed, but so far, 2 lbs has kept me anchored in riffles. Even 4 lbs can pull your boat down enough to take on water in the right current at the right angle. But safety aside, I wouldn't want to lug around a 10lb anchor - sounds miserable.


----------



## TimTaylor75

It's called cross-training...lol


----------



## leovpin

I have only fished lakes with my kayak and a 2lb won't too much on a windy day. I have a 5 lb weight now and it works great. But again, we are talking flat water. Whenever the Blanchard River decides to go down I'll put the boat in and use the 2 lb. weight. 

Tim, I am still confused by your rod and reels...is it some top notch technique I don't know? 

Ah, I installed by homemade, 10-dollar, anchor trolley et up last night. Measure twice, drill once didn't go as planned. It looks goofy but I think it will be functional. I'll post some pictures tonight.


----------



## TimTaylor75

leovpin said:


> Tim, I am still confused by your rod and reels...is it some top notch technique I don't know?


Well, it's mainly due to my only having just returned to fishing last season (at age 33) after not having fished since I was a kid. With that, I really didn't do a ton of research about fishing gear before hand and purchased a bait casting combo which I quickly found I don't have a knack for, so I sold the reel and installed a spinning reel on the casting rod. Did some research yesterday after your mentioning that, and realized that the rods are designed differently and that the rod could actually break if I hook onto something with any decent size. I may now be looking for a new spinning rod to complete the combo.

But my mounting the crank left handed when I'm right handed...that one I can't really explain, just feels right to me.


----------



## leovpin

I did the same thing when I went back to fishing about 3 years ago. I bought a baitcaster and a spinning rod. I got home, put everything together and realized something wasn't right. You can keep your trigger rods and add spincasters to it, like the zebcos 

http://www.zebco.com/products/202standard.html. 

I personally don't care for those but they sure are easy to use.

BTW, baitcasters are awesome! You just need to practice, practice and then practice some more. Well, the handle side thing is a personal preference. I am right handed but fish left handed reel (handle on the left). It is fine for spinning reels since most are reversible. Baitcasters are different story since not all models are available in LH.

Anyways, I wasn't trying to pick on you, I was just wondering


----------



## dadofalltrades

I have a SINK like you and I have really been struggling with how to put a fishfinder/rod holders on the boat because I also use it for moving water (and a skirt). So I need something that can be removed. Your solution looks perfect. I would love some information on exactly how you did it. Bravo.


----------



## Buckeyeheat

TimTaylor75 said:


> It's called cross-training...lol


lol - hadn't thought of it that way.


----------



## TimTaylor75

Went out today for about 4 hrs on Hoover. Got 20 crappie on minnows (till the gar scared them off) and my first ever large mouth bass on a spinner. There were gar all over the place at Two Bridges on the surface and I manged to snag one while going for a crappie, but it came off the hook. 

My first large mouth came from me casting down a large rock shore at two bridges with a $1 spinner from Walmart. I think I'm going to change my pattern and go for bass only from here on out. What a fight...something else seeing it jump out of the water while reeling it in.


----------



## leovpin

Awesom, Tim. Bass fishing sure is a lot of fun. It is cool to try to figure out what they want on a particular day and the suckers fight hard. Smallmouth fight even harder pound for pound. By the way, if you don't post pictures then it never happened


----------



## Mykidsr1

If anyone wants to come join me one day in The Junkyard for Bass your more than welcome. 

On the anchor Bubba is 100% correct. Switch to alot smaller weight. Walter uses a Round weight and I use the dumbbell solution. Both work good just go light and youll be fine. I could not imaginge lugging around a 10 lbs anchor. I hate carrying around the one I used this weekend but it did save me a few times when the wind picked up.

Again very nice rig though.


----------



## Bubbagon

Ben,
Next time you're lugging stuff around all weekend and the anchor becomes a nuisance, switch to an onion bag or soemthing and just fill it with rocks when you get where you're going.


----------



## Mykidsr1

Mine is not that bad with the weight I am using but I could not imagine having to worry about a 10# anchor on a Yak. I do want to drop to a 3lbs weight though instead of the 5lbs weight I have.

My only problem is when I forget to dig it out of the nose of the yak before I get in it. The way I transport the Yak in the truck causes everything to end up in the nose.


----------



## Bubbagon

As far as remembering to take it out of the yak, wasn't it Ron White that said you can't fix stupid? LOL!!


----------



## Mykidsr1

Yea yea Yea....lol

However I have almost master getting it from the front of the Yak with out getting wet.

I knew the Hog Trough was going to be good for something since I have not had any monsters to measure yet....lol


----------

